# Employers expect me to move equipment



## Istabraq1 (21 Jun 2007)

I am moving office with my job and have more or less been told that it is my responsibility to pack and transport all my stuff (PC, Monitor, phone, files etc.)
Surely there are health and safety issues here, as well as issues of insurance (using my own car). 
This is not exactly a small company so I would have thought all this should have been taken care off for me... Any opinions?


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jun 2007)

Have you raised your concerns with the relevant people in the company - e.g._ HR_, your manager etc.? Personally, regardless of the letter of the law on this,  I would be inclined to be cooperative and just do it if it was only the _PC _but would draw the line at real heavy lifting (e.g. desks and other fixtures/fittings).


----------



## Welfarite (21 Jun 2007)

Whatever about packing and unpacking the stuff, I'm sure there are health and safety procedures in place if the company is big. Is there a Safety Officer? Who deals with fire evacuations? THere should be, by law, a Safety Statement too. Even if this move is unusual, the employer should be concerned enough to ensure that they are covered in the event of say, somebody tripping over a telephone cable while carrying a PC out......


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jun 2007)

While nobody should be complacent about workplace health and safety I believe that one also needs to remain pragmatic about stuff like this. On the other hand if the original poster just wants the letter of the law rather than opinions (which were solicited) then maybe somebody can post that?


----------



## Istabraq1 (21 Jun 2007)

Thanks for the replys folks... 
I'm gonna go ahead and transport the stuff, I just think it is very unprofessional. Would be interesting to see what would happen in the event that God forbid i did trip over while carrying the PC.
My car insurance covers personal use, because I am transporting work equipment are there any implications if I have a tip?

Not overly concerned about the issue but I am a little bit peeved that I'm expected to pack, carry and transport everything myself.


----------



## Pique318 (21 Jun 2007)

I don't blame you for being peeved...If you drop the PC will you be expected to pay for it's replacement too?

What if you hurt your back (or a smaller, weaker person does) ? Will they pay for medical treatment as you have not been trained how to correctly lift heavy object etc. ??

I'd tell them to stick it and hire a removals company if they want your PCs moved.

I'd bet good money that the MD or CEO ain't carting his stuff !!


----------



## whistler (21 Jun 2007)

Average price of chiropractic care is €55 per session. Have you undertaken a manual handling course from your company?


----------



## RainyDay (21 Jun 2007)

This sounds incredibly foolish for the employer. The cost of a single injury claim will considerably outweigh any savings in removal costs. Asking someone to move heavy, bulky equipment (e.g. PC monitor) without ensuring that they are physically capable and (as Whistler said) appropriately trained is crazy.

Is everyone on staff capable of lifting their monitor? Are there any little 5'2" girleens on the team that could not manage this? Any pregnant ladies?

In relation to your car, it is very unlikely that you are covered for 'carriage of goods' unless you have specifically requested and paid for this in the past. Double-check with your insurance company, but you may well be driving without insurance if you do carry goods for your company.

If you are part of a large company, you might find a way to ensure that the Head Office health & safety people know what is happening on the ground. This would bring a swift halt to this approach.


----------



## jhegarty (21 Jun 2007)

You will be driving uninsured for this trip.... your policy will only cover "social and demotic including traveling too and from work" it will not cover this


----------



## terrysgirl33 (21 Jun 2007)

Before you do this you should ask your employer some questions.  The best line to take is probably that you are completely happy to do this, but you want to clear up a few things first...

- Check with your car insurance first to see what is excluded, then ask your employer what insurance cover is in place in the following scenarios:
  - if you are involved in a crash when transporting equipment.
  - if the equipment is stolen from your car.
  - if the equipment is damaged in some way en route.
This is not being awkard, my company has people travelling and there is a well defined policy on insurance and what cover the company provides when on business (I'm not familliar with it as it doesn't apply to me, but I know it exists).

- What about employees who don't have cars?

- is there any training in handling equipment or packing it?

- What happens if someone is injured when moving equipment?


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jun 2007)

Istabraq1 said:


> Thanks for the replys folks...
> I'm gonna go ahead and transport the stuff, I just think it is very unprofessional. Would be interesting to see what would happen in the event that God forbid i did trip over while carrying the PC.
> My car insurance covers personal use, because I am transporting work equipment are there any implications if I have a tip?
> 
> Not overly concerned about the issue but I am a little bit peeved that I'm expected to pack, carry and transport everything myself.


So - have you raised the issue with your employer as I mentioned above?


----------



## Seagull (21 Jun 2007)

How many of you are there moving office? Are you the only one?


----------



## stuart (21 Jun 2007)

Not really sure what the big deal is

Who do you want to pack up your files?
How do you expect to find anything again if someone else does it?

I'd go with the simple commmon sense approach, 

if you can carry it, just do it
if you can't carry it, let someone know it is too heavy and don't carry it

In relation to car insurance, do you check with your insurance company everytime you carry work files in your car also

Stuart


----------



## whistler (21 Jun 2007)

I used to be the first one to run and help somebody carrying something, always the big hero. Until I had to fork out well over €1000 euro to get my back sorted out. 
I don't carry things anymore!


----------



## Purple (21 Jun 2007)

stuart said:


> Not really sure what the big deal is
> 
> Who do you want to pack up your files?
> How do you expect to find anything again if someone else does it?
> ...



Some logic, what a relief!


----------



## Pique318 (21 Jun 2007)

If it's part of your job description to lug your monitor/PC etc to a new office, then fine...

All I see is the company trying to save money by making the employees do the removal job instead of forking out for it themselves.
You're hired as an office worker, not a removal man.

And before detractors come back, this is not a case of bringing your files home etc, as that is your choice and your car insurance will cover it. 

We're not allowed to move PCs from one desk to another and the Tech Support/Infrastructure guys are the ONLY ones supposed to do it. We still do ourselves on occasion as we're more often than not waiting for ages for them to set up our desks after a move. However, if we injure ourselves, that's our tough !

Is it voluntary ? Will you be insured and paid for it ?


----------



## bullbars (21 Jun 2007)

Thank god for Stuart & Purple!!If some one drops a pen and I pick it up can I sue if I pull a hammy whilst doing it?!!


----------



## stuart (21 Jun 2007)

Nice to see I am not the only idiot, I thought I was reading a script for an Ealing Studios comedy from the 50's

The OP referred to "(PC, Monitor, phone, files etc.)"

As I said leave the PC or monitor if you can't manage it

Who I really feel sorry for are the people in the OP's job who don't have cars and will have to spend all day on the bus going back and forth with PC's, monitor and printers

Now if they post I'd have a bit of sympathy

Stuart


----------



## MugsGame (21 Jun 2007)

> Now if they post I'd have a bit of sympathy



I wouldn't trust the post with my work computer!


----------



## cruchan09 (22 Jun 2007)

Legally....
Employers have an obligation to eliminate or reduce to as low a level as practicable manual handling in the workplace. If manual handling cannot be eliminated then apprpriate training, information and lifting aids must be provided. 

If you are being asked to move any item then at the very minimum a risk assessment identifying the hazards assciated with the task (e.g. different physical make up of employees; weight of objects being moved; whether or not a lift is available or all items going to be carried down stairs; whether the vehicle in question is suitable for carrying the items i.e. is the boot big enough and easy to load as you obviously cannot carry these items on the back seat, etc etc etc.) should be carried out and this assessment should also identify if you need manaul handling training (you will!). You can refuse to carry heavy items if you do not feel that you can safely do so.


----------



## diarmuidc (22 Jun 2007)

bullbars said:


> Thank god for Stuart & Purple!!If some one drops a pen and I pick it up can I sue if I pull a hammy whilst doing it?!!


What are you talking about?
I've read this whole thread and the most sensible answers have come from Stuart & Purple. 

Now, if you really want to make a point about it, hire a mover to move your stuff and bill the company


----------



## Diddles (22 Jun 2007)

Whats the big deal here.
I presume its a small company.
I would have no problem 'mucking in' and rolling my sleeves up for a move.
Its this 'not part of my job spec' attitude that has half the country out on industrial action every other week.
Be happy that you have a job 


d


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jun 2007)

Diddles said:


> I presume its a small company.


From the original post:


Istabraq1 said:


> This is not exactly a small company ...


----------



## Diddles (22 Jun 2007)

Missed that Clubman, 
Money may still be an issue as movers charge a small fortune.
Wonder what 'exactly' means though.
Would still have no problem getting stuck in though


----------



## whistler (22 Jun 2007)

Ask your manager if he/she's willing to give you hand. I'm sure they won't mind


----------



## bullbars (22 Jun 2007)

DiarmuidC, Thats what I meant!


----------



## RainyDay (22 Jun 2007)

Diddles said:


> Whats the big deal here.


The big deal is the risk of significant back injury, financial loss or prosecution (arising from driving without insurance).


Diddles said:


> Its this 'not part of my job spec' attitude that has half the country out on industrial action every other week.


There are very few strikes these days.


----------



## gordongekko (23 Jun 2007)

If its not a small company surely one of the company directors with a company car will let you use their car or is it the h&s aspect of the move you have a problem with?


----------



## KalEl (23 Jun 2007)

Diddles said:


> Whats the big deal here.
> I presume its a small company.
> I would have no problem 'mucking in' and rolling my sleeves up for a move.
> Its this 'not part of my job spec' attitude that has half the country out on industrial action every other week.
> ...


 
I'm inclined to agree...people who are awkward about simple stuff like this tend to suffer career wise-and rightly so.
Don't endanger yourself by lifting things you can't but equally don't be a pedantic by the book union type and you won't go far wrong.


----------



## Joe1234 (23 Jun 2007)

Diddles said:


> Money may still be an issue as movers charge a small fortune.



Maybe they do, but I'm sure its not as much as some other costs could be - paying sick pay (if they do) or paying wages for a replacement worker if the op injures their back, and is out for, say, 6 months.  The term "penny wise and pound foolish" springs to mind.


----------



## cruchan09 (25 Jun 2007)

Talk of mucking in and using common sense are both fine until somebody hurts their back or any other body part. I deal with  personal accident claims on a daily basis and you would be suprised what people (including fellow employees) try to sue my employer for. In some cases tens of thousands of euro requested for very minor injurues that require a few hours off work. In cases like this removal coimpanies should always be used as in the long run it will work out cheaper.


----------



## Seagull (25 Jun 2007)

The bulk of posts here assume that the whole office is moving. Is this the case, or is it just one person? If a number of people are moving office, I would expect the company to organise the move. If it's just one person, then it may make more sense for them to move their own stuff.


----------



## Istabraq1 (25 Jun 2007)

Thanks for the replys guys.
If I actually told you the name of the place that I worked you would be shocked that I have been advised I have to move the equipment myself.

I have sent a mail to management detailing asking some of the questions recommened on here.
The reply should be interesting.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jun 2007)

Istabraq1 said:


> I have sent a mail to management detailing asking some of the questions recommened on here.
> The reply should be interesting.


Just a small issue but I would be more inclined to put such queries face to face rather than via email. Unless management are not on site or something?


----------



## Purple (25 Jun 2007)

whistler said:


> Ask your manager if he/she's willing to give you hand. I'm sure they won't mind


 I would presume that the manager is also moving his or her own stuff. Why would it be otherwise?



gordongekko said:


> If its not a small company surely one of the company directors with a company car will let you use their car or is it the h&s aspect of the move you have a problem with?


 Why do you assume that the directors have company cars?



KalEl said:


> I'm inclined to agree...people who are awkward about simple stuff like this tend to suffer career wise-and rightly so.
> Don't endanger yourself by lifting things you can't but equally don't be a pedantic by the book union type and you won't go far wrong.


 Exactly



Istabraq1 said:


> I have sent a mail to management detailing asking some of the questions recommened on here.
> The reply should be interesting.


 That'll do your career good, well done


----------



## zag (25 Jun 2007)

The reason that movers cost a lot of money is that they do things professionally . . . they are professional movers.

Do you think the moving company asks the guys to run their own payroll, or cook their own lunches ?  No, they leave that to the professionals and trained people.

We recently moved some staff to a building maybe 30 metres along the road - the movers were brought in and moved all files, equipment, etc . . . as per any other office move I have ever been involved in they shipped in loads of crates in the days before the move, people filled the crates at their desk, everything was labeled, the guys moved everything and then people unpacked their crates at their new desks.

To expect non-qualified staff to carry out lifting like this is not sensible.  As has been asked above - will the company be sympathetic when someone is out of work for a few weeks having done their back in ?  Will they be sympathetic when someone drops their monitor and needs a new one ?  Will it have been worth saving the movers money if someone suffers long term back pain as a result ?

Companies need to save money alright, but there are some things that shouldn't be compromised and health & safety is one of them.

z


----------



## Carpenter (25 Jun 2007)

I had a similar issue some time ago when my employer "moved house"; there were a lot of very substantial desks, fully loaded filing cabinets, drawing cabinets (even a safe!) which required moving.  I though it was a bit mean that they wouldn't enlist some professional help and we all just mucked in anyway, but some of the stuff was way too heavy (100 kilos and more) for someone to be moving without proper training or equipment.  What really bugged me was that they wanted the stuff moved outside business hours, on our own time and unpaid too!  That was the final straw for me, but when I raised I was a lone voice and not one colleague felt strongly enough about it to support me.  Of course everything's fine until there's an accident....


----------



## Welfarite (25 Jun 2007)

We recently had a H and S training day. I was shocked at what can be be legally taken as a legitimate case. Take this one:

An employee recieved a call on an extension on another desk. Not knowing how to transfer the call to his own extension, he carried the phone towards his own desk, tripped over the trailing cable and brought a claim against the employer for his injury. He won his case on the basis that the employer had not provided adequate training in how to use the phone and this contributed to the accident!


----------



## Purple (25 Jun 2007)

zag said:


> they shipped in loads of crates in the days before the move, people filled the crates at their desk, everything was labeled, the guys moved everything and then people unpacked their crates at their new desks.


 Did they lift the crates onto their desks or fill them on the ground? If the former, were they given lifting training? If the latter did anyone have a problem/ injury bending over while placing items in the boxes?
No one should be asked to move their desk or an item that they are not happy to lift but I really don’t see the big deal about moving the contents of your desk.
I also don’t see the point of taking a position on this; it’s not that big a deal. As KalEl said, use common sense.
Some of the posts here, particularly those by whistler and gordongekko show a hostile attitude and will help no one.


----------



## whistler (25 Jun 2007)

Hostile attitude? Sorry I thought our opinions were being asked for here. Back pain especially disc injury can accumulate over time. 
I just think this flippant attitude toward safety in the workplace goes against everything I've been trained to do in manual handing/ safe pass courses.


----------



## KalEl (25 Jun 2007)

whistler said:


> Hostile attitude? Sorry I thought our opinions were being asked for here. Back pain especially disc injury can accumulate over time.
> I just think this flippant attitude toward safety in the workplace goes against everything I've been trained to do in manual handing/ safe pass courses.


 
My worry would be that the OP has shot themselves in the foot career-wise. As Clubman pointed out, queries like this should be raised on a one to one basis with management. I think this will reflect very badly on the OP.


----------



## Purple (25 Jun 2007)

whistler said:


> Hostile attitude?Sorry I thought our opinions were being asked for here.


 Well, 


whistler said:


> Ask your manager if he/she's willing to give you hand. I'm sure they won't mind


 wasn't very constructive, was it?


----------



## bullbars (25 Jun 2007)

This has certainly dragged out..Come sense applies.
If its too heavy dont lift it, if its a couple of folders and if you an manage your computer etc. work away, if its out the door and down a flight of stairs just ask a co-woker to accompany you to hold the door. If they ask you to relocate the back up generator currently installed in the basement to its new home on the roof (you get what I mean) then you would have a case for movers etc. We're all big boys and girls so we know what we can and cant lift & shift....


----------



## Purple (25 Jun 2007)

bullbars said:


> This has certainly dragged out..Come sense applies.
> If its too heavy dont lift it, if its a couple of folders and if you an manage your computer etc. work away, if its out the door and down a flight of stairs just ask a co-woker to accompany you to hold the door. If they ask you to relocate the back up generator currently installed in the basement to its new home on the roof (you get what I mean) then you would have a case for movers etc. We're all big boys and girls so we know what we can and cant lift & shift....


I thought that was reasonable as well but it seems we are wrong...


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jun 2007)

Istabraq1 said:


> I am moving office with my job and have more or less been told that it is my responsibility to pack and transport all my stuff (PC, Monitor, phone, files etc.)


What precisely do you mean by "more or less told"?


----------



## RainyDay (25 Jun 2007)

If the OP is with a large company, I guarantee that a quick call to the Health & Safety dept in Head Office will ensure that the plan will change very quickly.


Purple said:


> That'll do your career good, well done


Yes, it may well do his career some good (without the sarky rolleyes). When those who have the smarts to see the big picture here see what the local penny-pinching manager is trying to do, the local manager is likely to get hung/drawn/quartered. The potential risk to the company from expecting untrained personnel to lift PC monitors in/out of their own cars, and driven in their own cars is substantial. The OP will almost certainly save the company money in the long run.


bullbars said:


> We're all big boys and girls so we know what we can and cant lift & shift....


I guess the 2500+ people who suffered manual handling injuries (This category includes “lifting and carrying”, “pushing and pulling” and “twisting and turning of the body”.) in 2005 (see Table 24 from [broken link removed]) were just little boys & girls - right?


----------



## bullbars (25 Jun 2007)

There are going to be various sorts of injuries and accidents in any line of work, I pricked myself with a stapler today do I need to now call in a binding company for further works due to my injury? 
Out of that percentage how many had to report it due to ridiculous company policy. For example I had a cut on my finger that I mangaged to open one day in work, 5 minutes later a safety officer arrived down with a three page statement for me to fill out accordingly and register?! 
How often have you seen people obviously struggle with their belongings carrying the lazy mans load or trying to horse a photcopier out of the way to get their pen from behind it? Can common sense not be applied, if its too heavy do not lift it, if its too awkward ask for help.
I am not suggesting that the OP start shifting full filing cabinets and photocopiers in their mini cooper but where does it stop?


----------



## RainyDay (25 Jun 2007)

bullbars said:


> but where does it stop?


Somewhere around carrying a PC monitor in your own car.


----------



## bullbars (25 Jun 2007)

I have often moved my own PC/files equipment around; If something is too heavy I ask for help. Is this a sign of things to come " Its not in my job description therfore I'm not doing it".
I am not suggesting that the whole office shift eastern operations westward leaving only the bare shell of their office behind them.
Has common sense gone out the window altogether?


----------



## RainyDay (25 Jun 2007)

It is not a question of 'not in my job description'. It is a question of a very bad decision by the local manager. The truly valuable employee will have the cojones to question the local manager and do the right thing. 

Just because you've done a bit of moving and you haven't been injured, that doesn't make it the right think to do. You'll need better logic than that. You may not be doing any favours for your employer by lifting inappropriately.

So for the record, have you moved equipment such as PC monitors between buildings for your employer in your own car? Would you have any reservations in doing this, knowing that it may well invalidate your insurance policy?


----------



## bullbars (25 Jun 2007)

I move site on and off and would take my laptop/printer/monitor/boxes of files etc. and honestly I wouldnt think twice about it. If it was a large piece of equipment etc. I'd obviously call out a shipping agent off my own bat and wouldnt be quetioned on it. If I was I'd be fairly blunt in my answer!


----------



## RainyDay (25 Jun 2007)

And you've no problem in driving without insurance when you do these moves - right?


----------



## KalEl (25 Jun 2007)

RainyDay said:


> It is not a question of 'not in my job description'. It is a question of a very bad decision by the local manager. The truly valuable employee will have the cojones to question the local manager and do the right thing.
> 
> Just because you've done a bit of moving and you haven't been injured, that doesn't make it the right think to do. You'll need better logic than that. You may not be doing any favours for your employer by lifting inappropriately.
> 
> So for the record, have you moved equipment such as PC monitors between buildings for your employer in your own car? Would you have any reservations in doing this, knowing that it may well invalidate your insurance policy?


 
I think you're way off the mark here RainyDay...if everyone took your attitude the country would grind to a halt. It's probably an LCD screen anyway. Nobody is advocating taking unnecessary risks. It's more a case of if you can carry it safely do so.
But awkward people who make mountains out of molehills and cause difficulties about simple stuff like this tend to get run out of town pretty quickly. (I'm not saying that's right)


----------



## bullbars (25 Jun 2007)

No. Its not as if the car is bulging with electric equipment, the few boxes dont affect driving.


----------



## RainyDay (25 Jun 2007)

I wasn't questioning your driving skill. I was questioning your willingness to drive without insurance. I'm not suggesting that the extra load makes it more likely that you will have an accident. But it is still possible that that will be the one day that you will clip the car in front, or worse still, a pedestrian.

Perhaps you might stick a large sign on the back window indicating that you have no insurance, so the rest of us can give you a wide berth.


----------



## bullbars (25 Jun 2007)

If I crash because I'm carrying a computer monitor or a box I shouldnt be on the road in the first place. God forbid should I clip someone as I drive home from work with my laptop or files I bring home in the car with me what will realistically be said?!


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jun 2007)

Who's to say that lack of insurance is necessarily an issue in this case? I would imagine that it really depends on the specific details of what's being carried and how and what the driver's insurance policy says about such matters.


----------



## KalEl (25 Jun 2007)

bullbars said:


> If I crash because I'm carrying a computer monitor or a box I shouldnt be on the road in the first place. God forbid should I clip someone as I drive home from work with my laptop or files I bring home in the car with me what will realistically be said?!


 
To be fair the point is that carrying work stuff in your car may invalidate your insurance in some cases...it's not that the PC monitor would somehow cause you to crash.


----------



## bullbars (25 Jun 2007)

If I take files home with me am i therfore invalidating my insurance? Unless I'd shown a flagrant disregard for safety when storing it eg. sellotaped to the roof, I'm not going to loose any sleep over it.
I think we are beating the life out of this! My point is that common sense should be applied as much as possible.


----------



## KalEl (26 Jun 2007)

bullbars said:


> If I take files home with me am i therfore invalidating my insurance? Unless I'd shown a flagrant disregard for safety when storing it eg. sellotaped to the roof, I'm not going to loose any sleep over it.
> I think we are beating the life out of this! My point is that common sense should be applied as much as possible.


 
No, as you're not using your car specifically for work when you bring files home. But when transporting equipment during an office move you are. I know when I last organised my car insurance one of the questions was do I use the car just for personal use. The answer would affect the premium obviously. If I say yes it's just for personal use and then crash while acting as a de facto removel man for my employer that could lead to a problem.
It's not like an insurance company would use small print to try and weasel out of paying you money, now is it?!!!


----------



## bullbars (26 Jun 2007)

I am sure there are plenty of small print rules that we all break from time to time knowingly and unknowingly. If its a constant factor that the items need to be shifted then yes, you are correct in requesting a moving company, however moving a few items in a once off move shouldnt pose a threat on our roads .
My insurance company weasel out of paying? Perish the thought!


----------



## Bronte (26 Jun 2007)

I've been moved a few times but it was always the professionals, occasionally if I move maybe two doors down and then I bring the stuff myself, but not the PC/hard drive or printer.  Also bring a box of paper to my officer for the printer so that I don't have to go back and forth and that's quite heavy.  At home I move radios and occasionally the small TV, furniture etc.  At work I wouldn't move anything that is too awkward/heavy or easily breakable, particularly if it involves stairs.  

Re the insurance if I was in an accident and the car wasn't insured due to me moving stuff I'd be suing the company if I was sued and would I assume be covered under their company insurance as in this case the company had told me to do the move.  I think that there is a body that covers uninsured drivers in Ireland for all those of you who are worried about being in an accident with the OP so it doesn't matter whether the OP is insured or not.


----------



## Purple (26 Jun 2007)

bullbars said:


> I think we are beating the life out of this! My point is that common sense should be applied as much as possible.


 Couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## ragazza (28 Jun 2007)

My office is in the process of moving to a new location, and I cant imagine the chaos if we were asked to move our own stuff.

Instead it's very organised.
There are about 500 of us moving. The company ordered loads of boxes. We fill as many as them as we need with our files, folders, papers etc, seal and label them with our seat location in the new building.
The removal team are currently moving boxes as they become available, and when we arrive at the office next week, the plan is that all our boxes shall be waiting at our desks.
All PCs/phones/bins/coat-hangers/cupboards etc are labeled, and shall be shipped aswell.
The only thing we have to carry by hand are our laptops.

There is no way I'd accept transporting all my own stuff under my own steam - for a start I cant even lift my monitor, never mind a large box full of files. And the company cant assume that everyone has access to a car (for example I dont, and wouldnt be prepared to pay for a moving van for my stuff).
I think the orginal poster's company if being unreasonable, penny-pinching, and shall only loose out in the long run.


----------



## shootingstar (28 Jun 2007)

just to throw in my twopense worth. 

last yr i worked for a company and we were setting up and organising moving offices. We arranged a removal company to come in. Each member of staff was asked to pack up their own belongings (files staplers etc). hardware was not to be touched. the professional would be taking care of that. This was to be done over the weekend!! 
3 girls came to my office (manager) and voiced concerns that they were employed as accounts assistants and not removal ppl etc. They were nice about it and said if we have to do it ok but we really dont want to. and we didnt sign up for weekend work. told them i would discuss at my next meeting. 

i did and basically my 2 MD`s said "well F**k them, fine if they want to be akward, their cards are well marked"...!!! and they were too.. the girls did muck in. the removal went smoothly thank god but the 2 MD`s never forgot it. it got mentioned from time to time... Fact.


----------



## KalEl (28 Jun 2007)

It what one would expect really...those who are awkward and dogmatic will suffer on the career front. As has been said before common sense needs to be applied-don't do anything dangerous but equally don't be a "if it's not in my job description" merchant.


----------



## Trish2006 (28 Jun 2007)

I've worked in a big company where we weren't allowed to do anything.  It was a pain.  I'm in IT so we'd often want to move a couple of machines from one desk to another.  Calling someone from a different dept to do it for us and waiting an hour for them to show was ridiculous (it even stretched to we weren't allowed to put up christmas decorations for health and safety reasons, although we were asked to take them down ourselves when they were spotted).  Where I work now if we move desks, we move our own stuff.  If we've training in a particular room we bring an reconnect our pcs.  Anyone who has a problem with the weight (some of the girls/pregnant or not) just asks for a hand, or many times the guys will just say that they'll get the heavy stuff if we get the peripherals, files, etc.  Noone HAS to move anything they don't want to move but for the hour or so work involved it would be seen as silly to hire professional movers when we're all capable of chipping in.  It also gives us an hour off work.  
With regard to cars, what happens if you drive to work and you ghave to bring your laptop home.  You know, you need another hour to finish something but have to pick up the kids so you plan to do an hour after dinner.  Is your insurance invalidated cos you're bringing it home for work?
I have to say the common sense approach is what keeps the country moving.  In my company if we all only did what our job descriptions said the company would fold.  Look what happened when the nurses said answering phones wasn't in their job description...


----------

